# Marin Headlands



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

If you really wanna nice bike ride, head out to the Headlands of Marin!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Look75 said:


> If you really wanna nice bike ride, head out to the Headlands of Marin!


They're still paving the lower section from the bridge up but they are allowing bikes and cars to come through. It's a dirt climb for a bit but you get to the pavement pretty quickly. I agree, from the bottom it's just over 800 feet of climbing, a terrific grind with a world class view.


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

so you can get through conzelman now? I thought it was closed?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, I thought closed also, so you had to go through the tunnel and then up that other road if you wanted to go to Hawk Hill.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

they are only letting bikes through on the first little section of dirt, to the first overlook. From there it is closed to cars, bikes and peds. As stated, you have to go through the tunnel and come up the backside to get to the top of Conzelman now, but you can get up there.


----------

